
Dear Google, in Defending Me as a Woman, You've Insulted Me as a STEM worker - gkya
https://hackernoon.com/dear-google-in-defending-me-as-a-woman-youve-insulted-me-as-someone-who-works-in-stem-b33975f792aa
======
gkya
The actual title was "Dear Google, in Defending Me as a Woman, You’ve Insulted
Me as Someone Who Works in STEM", but it was 8 characters too long.

~~~
grzm
The limit can be hassle sometimes, can't it? Perhaps a better interpretation
would be:

"Dear Google, in Defending Me as a Woman, You've Insulted Me as a STEM worker"

Not happy with that last phrasing, but I think the author is going for the
contrast of woman and STEM, which the current rendering loses.

~~~
gkya
That was what I initially thought of, but it sounded a bit off to me. But if
there's a second person who thinks of the same thing, it can't be that off, so
I'll edit the title to use this version. Thanks

